# Chili powder recipe ?



## old poi dog (Mar 25, 2009)

Does anyone have a recipe for homemade chile powder that they would care to share? I know there must be better stuff then the commercial ones sold in the spice racks at the grocery store. Thanks in advance.


----------



## fired up (Mar 25, 2009)

Here is Alton Browns recipe for chili powder. I have not tried this but it looks like it would be good.

*Ingredients*


3 ancho chiles, stemmed, seeded and sliced
3 cascabel chiles, stemmed, seeded and sliced
3 dried arbol chiles, stemmed, seeded and sliced
2 tablespoons whole cumin seeds
2 tablespoons garlic powder
1 tablespoon dried oregano
1 teaspoon smoked paprika
*Directions*

  Place all of the chiles and the cumin into a medium nonstick saute pan or cast iron skillet over medium-high heat. Cook, moving the pan around constantly, until you begin to smell the cumin toasting, approximately 4 to 5 minutes. Set aside and cool completely. 
Once cool, place the chiles and cumin into the carafe of a blender along with the garlic powder, oregano, and paprika. Process until a fine powder is formed. Allow the powder to settle for at least a minute before removing the lid of the carafe. Store in an airtight container for up to 6 months.


----------



## teacup13 (Mar 25, 2009)

6 tablespoons paprika 
2 tablespoons turmeric 
1 tablespoons dried chili peppers 
1 teaspoon cumin 
1 teaspoon oregano 
1/2 teaspoon cayenne 
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon ground cloves

Mix all ingredients and grind to a fine powder using a mortar and pestle or food processor.

i make this one..its easy

http://www.grouprecipes.com/12393/fi...li-powder.html


----------



## elde (Mar 25, 2009)

Well, to really beat the stuff from the grocery store - you should also start with ingredients better than you can get from the grocery store...

The other problem (as I see it) with home made is that unless you go through your home made powder pretty quick, you've got the ingredients (which generally must be bought in quantity) sitting around going stale.

I've found the solution to both problems to be Penzeys.  They sell high quality ingredients at reasonable prices, and frequently in small quantities.  They also sell some dang good pre mixed powders.  I'm particularly fond of their Chili Con Carne seasoning, chili flavor with almost no heat, which lets me tune the heat and flavor levels separately.


----------



## txbbqman (Mar 25, 2009)

+1 for Penzeys.  awesome spices


----------



## desertlites (Mar 26, 2009)

I make several kinds-buy several kinds of dried chili's grind in spice grinder( keep seperate)add diff together with some of the things suggested above and mix-takes me a week or 2 to adjust flavor cuz tounge needs to readjust some from tasteing-and Ya beats any store brand.new mexico red and ancho-plablano -arbol a good start-maybe chipoltie-


----------



## old poi dog (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks to all....I think I will try mixing some of the suggested blends. Sounds kind of fun. Then if I need to....I'll move on to Penzeys.


----------



## azrocker (Mar 26, 2009)

Great advice. I am going to try some of their spices. Thanks for the link!


----------



## quackmaster_ar (Mar 31, 2009)

I have made Altom Browns recipe and I love it. Has alot more flavor than the store bought stuff. I will cut down on the ancho chiles next time I make some.


----------



## desertlites (Apr 1, 2009)

also freeze your bulk-will last long time.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Apr 1, 2009)

I make my own often.  Usually consist of a mixture of dried chilies to include ancho, pasilla, guajillo and puya.  These are ones I find most often in our Mexican markets.  Chipotle is also good for a hot smokey taste.  chile de arbol are also good and hot. 

I take the dried chiles and toast them in a pan then grind them in a coffee blade grinder.  This ground pepper mix is then mixed with fresh ground cumin and Mexican oregano.  I'm not good a measuring things and go by looks feel and taste.

I don't add salt to the mix since I will salt the dish separately


----------



## richoso1 (Apr 1, 2009)

The man has got it going on. Great start mix too. You can't beat a fresh mixed batch that matches with your taste buds.


----------

